# US vs Foreign made



## PreciousDove (Sep 24, 2022)

Which do you prefer for your vehicles? US or Foreign? Which do you own now?
Why do you prefer your choice? Are their any advantages or disadvantages to your choice?


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 25, 2022)

No preference. My Trailblazer was built in Oklahoma City, Camaro in Canada, Suzuki in Japan, the dodge ram is made in Mexico.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 25, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> Which do you prefer for your vehicles? US or Foreign? Which do you own now?
> Why do you prefer your choice? Are their any advantages or disadvantages to your choice?


All things being equal I would prefer American made.  Unfortunately things are rarely equal. 

I have done much better with my Japanese cars and trucks, Toyota, Nissan, Honda and Subaru than with the American brands, GMC, Chevy and Ford. 

Unless something changes I will stick with the Japanese.  Wish the US brands were as reliable...


----------



## Devi (Sep 25, 2022)

What @Alligatorob said. We're very fond of Toyotas, and found (decades ago) that Toyotas gave us far, far better bang for our buck (that is, we got more for what we paid) than American-made cars. And, they last a LONG time.

As an aside, if I recall correctly, Toyota has an assembly plant in the United States.


----------



## rasmusjc (Sep 25, 2022)

I used to have a Probe.  Body built in USA, Everything else built in Japan.  In short, a Nissan with the external body built by Ford.

At this point in time, I'll take any vehicle that I can still get repair and replacement parts for.  I currently have a 2005 Chevy Tahoe, but it is starting to get hard to get the parts.  Example, I no longer have a full capacity A/C because GM no longer makes the parts for one on a Tahoe.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 25, 2022)

If you look up the details on many "American" cars, many of them are assembled in other countries, or use many foreign parts.  Conversely, many foreign brands are assembled here, using many US parts.  Quite often, the primary US component is the Nameplate.  I did some research a couple of years ago, and found that the most "US" car was a Toyota Camry.


----------



## ronaldj (Sep 25, 2022)

I have a 2015 Toyota truck, everyone gives me the raspberries about not American......I have a 2020 Buick, everyone says that is good,
my Toyota was made in Kentucky and my Buick says right on the door made in Korea.  (didn't see that until after we had it.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 26, 2022)

Devi said:


> As an aside, if I recall correctly, Toyota has an assembly plant in the United States.


As of 2020 there are *10* Toyota plants operating in the United States


----------



## Been There (Sep 26, 2022)

American made. My money will most likely stay here in the U.S. and not Japan, Korea, Germany or wherever else.


----------



## Chet (Sep 26, 2022)

I have a Subaru Impreza and it was built in Indiana.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 26, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> Which do you prefer for your vehicles? US or Foreign? Which do you own now?
> Why do you prefer your choice? Are their any advantages or disadvantages to your choice?


Quality is the main factor.    Toyota & Subaru for daily drivers, my 1999 Ford F-150 is still hangin' in there.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2022)

My Car is 'Merican ...  that's foreign to me..


----------



## Pinky (Sep 26, 2022)

Honda all the way.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2022)

My daughters ' car is Japanese... 

My husbands' car is Italian


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 26, 2022)

Been There said:


> American made.


Which make?  How do you know if it's American made?


----------



## mrstime (Sep 26, 2022)

We find our Toyota Sienna the most comfortable car we have ever owned. We have never had a moment's problem with it.


----------



## kimmer (Sep 26, 2022)

Iv'e had great luck woth my chevy silverado pickup vehicles Currently have a 2015 low mileage 4 door silverado pickup up north edition runs and looks new Made locally near me


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2022)

Don't see a date on this list,  but it shows many  car manufacturing plants in  the US   .... GM, Ford , etc.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_automotive_assembly_plants_in_the_United_States


----------



## kimmer (Sep 26, 2022)

where my truck was made is on that list


----------

